# Playing fetch bad?



## lauraabeth (May 21, 2016)

Hiya, I've read on the internet that playing fetch with a ball etc is bad for a dogs joints. The reason being the harsh breaking they do when they get to the ball or toy. I have a 10 week old Cockapoo and she loves to play fetch for a couple of mins and will often go and pounce on the ball herself. Since reading that post I have stopped her doing so but I just want to get your opinions? Would this be the same as throwing a toy for your puppy to go and get when playing? Also do you think pouncing on toys will affect her joints? T

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Doing anything repetitive can cause joint and muscle problems so small amounts of fetch are fine, doing much of it is not. 

You need your pup to exercise appropriately to develop strong bones and muscles so a bit of everything exercise wise will work well. If you are particularly concerned about joints with fetch you can send her to find the object which is still on the ground which puts less pressure on the joints.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

A couple minutes of fetch is not a big deal. Another way is play fetch, have her bring to you and if it's like a plush toy play a little tug (go side to side) and then as her to drop it (helps if you teach the command first) and then throw as reward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

I agree with Lexi! But if you want to know if it's seriously bad for her joint consult your vet ask them about this they know the answer. Also I don't have any issue related in your concern cause my dogs love to play and so far don't have any experience about joint problem.


----------

